# Vriesea



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm thinking of sprucing up my tanks a little bit and adding some vriesea with nice patterned foliage.

In general will the vriesea do well in terrariums? I know they can get large but grow slowly. Are there any recommended ones that are medium size, 6"-8" range.

THANKS.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I here that the splendens works great. Actually that is what alot of the europeans use. I have personally never used it but the only bad remark I have haerd about them is they get to big.
J


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I have Vriesea lubbersii and that is doing quite well in my vivarium. It can even hold quite a bit of water with it's deeply cupped leaves... 
It's the pointy one closer to the left:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vresia racinae is my favorite viv brom and stays under 8 inches diameter


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogparty said:


> vresia racinae is my favorite viv brom and stays under 8 inches diameter


The place I'm thinking of getting them from recommended that one as well.


----------

